# Camp knife



## jasonb (Apr 27, 2022)

Still very much a beginner, but happy with this one.. Stock removal 1075 carbon steel blade with clay hamon, acid etched, scalloped micarta handle, white g10 liners, and scout carry kydex sheath.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 27, 2022)

Good.looking knife.Jason!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2022)

This one is a winner! How does it feel in your hand what with all the indentations in the handle? Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 28, 2022)

Sweet little knife,great job.


----------



## jasonb (Apr 28, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> This one is a winner! How does it feel in your hand what with all the indentations in the handle? Chuck


The indentations help with grip. Think wet / skinning applications where a smooth handle maybe come slick. After putting in the scallops (indentations), I knocked off the high spots on the belt grinder to prevent hot spots on the hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Apr 28, 2022)

Nice


----------



## kris stratton (May 2, 2022)

Nice one!


----------



## William Tanner (May 2, 2022)

Looks like a professional job to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 3, 2022)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 7, 2022)

Looks like you know what you're doing to me. Bravo on the scallops.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2022)

Very cool. Stock removal?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 7, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. Stock removal?


Yeah stock removal, would like to learn how to forge at some point - but that's a future rabbit hole to jump down.


----------

